# Swimming Pool Lights



## Mule (Mar 17, 2010)

When determining the specific location of swimming pool lights what distance do you guys allow them to be from the top of the deck?

I know they have to be a minimum of 18" according to 680.23 A 5.

This section covers specifies the minimum depth of luminaires installed below the normal water level of the pool.

*680.23 Underwater Luminaires.*

*(A) General.*

*(5) Location, Wall-Mounted Luminaires. Luminaires mounted in walls shall be installed with the top of the luminaire lens not less than 450 mm (18 in.) below the normal water level of the pool, unless the luminaire is listed and identified for use at lesser depths. No luminaire shall be installed less than 100 mm (4 in.) below the normal water level of the pool.*

But what about for servicing and maintenance? You need to determine if there are any specific items that may cause the luminaire to be located lower than the luminaire can be serviced without entering the pool. Like water falls, raised decks or whatever. What is the maximum depth allowed? I could probably reach 30 to 36 inches but I'm 6'4" tall with long arms. What if the electrician is 4' tall with short arms???? Don't send him to the job??? Only tall people are allowed to service wet-niche luminaires???

What do you guys and gals do for the normal depth? Or do you ever think about it? Or did you even know???

*680.23 *

*(B) Wet-Niche Luminaires.*

*(6) Servicing. All wet-niche luminaires shall be removable from the water for inspection, relamping, or other maintenance. The forming shell location and length of cord in the forming shell shall permit personnel to place the removed luminaire on the deck or other dry location for such maintenance. The luminaire maintenance location shall be accessible without entering or going in the pool water.*


----------



## fatboy (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Swimming Pool Lights

OK, I'll bite........... I used to do some pool work and I'm short, but I never had any problems removing a light from a niche. As far as new installations, after a quick google search the manufacturer's spec's say a minimum of 18". So I guess some common sense from the original installer would have to play in, that you meet the minimum, but keep in mind how practical replacement and service will be.

If the place it below a feature that won't allow the klight to be reached.....I guess you call out the old sky-hook!  :lol:


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Swimming Pool Lights



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Or do you ever think about it?


Yes, at 3:30am.   The code sections in your OP make it crystal clear where the luminary should be located.


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Swimming Pool Lights

The code is clear on the minimum but not the maximum depth. That is what I am asking about. Do any of your jurisdictions have a policy about the maximum depth? 24"???? 36"????


----------



## north star (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Swimming Pool Lights

*Mule,*

*I agree with raider1 [ Chris ] in that the ' code minimum ' is indeed very clear.   No, we*

*do not have a maximum dimension of where a luminaire can be installed in a pool.    That*

*is usually decided upon by the pool contractor and the owner of the pool.    Besides, we are*

*darned lucky to be getting any plans [ of any substance, ...with any type of real dimensions*

*& details ] anyway!     Yeah, it's a political thing!     The contractors have the upper hand*

*`round these parts!   :cry:*


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Swimming Pool Lights



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *Mule,*
> 
> *I agree with raider1 [ Chris ] in that the ' code minimum ' is indeed very clear.   No, we*
> 
> ...


So a contractor or homeowner can have the light installed 5 feet from the top of the deck. Then how do you meet the section that states: *shall be accessible without entering or going in the pool water.*

680.23

Wet-Niche Luminaires.

(6) Servicing. All wet-niche luminaires shall be removable from the water for inspection, relamping, or other maintenance. The forming shell location and length of cord in the forming shell shall permit personnel to place the removed luminaire on the deck or other dry location for such maintenance. The luminaire maintenance location shall be accessible without entering or going in the pool water.

I understand and agree the code is very clear on the minimum depth of 18" below waters edge and the reasoning.

However, from what I am gathering is that nobody enforces 680.23 (6)


----------



## steveray (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Swimming Pool Lights

Drain the pool?  Stupid I know, but that is the answer. Says entering the pool water, not just "pool" right?


----------



## mayjong (Mar 31, 2010)

"The luminaire maintenance location shall be accessible without entering or going in the pool water"

as long as the cord is long enough, the luminaire can be mounted anywhere. (like near the bottom of the  15' deep pool)

the code only requires the "maintenance location" to be accessible and dry, not the luminaire.


----------



## peach (Apr 3, 2010)

how do you replace the bulb without going into the water?  That's maintenance, also.. right?

Build the pool without lights.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 4, 2010)

"Build the pool without lights."

Having done pool service work in a past life, I agree, and have encouarged the same. Do some above ground lighting.......might not be as pretty, but a helluva lot cheaper, and easier to maintain.


----------

